# Building a cart??



## FF-Emt Diver (May 11, 2012)

I was looking at the marketplace and saw where a guy had a cart that has a 4 wheeler motor and frame under it, so it made me think. I have an older Honda Recon that is mechanically great but the seat and plastics are shot, I would also like to have something 2 people could ride more comfortably....SO from the people in the know how much work would it be and is it even possible feasibly to get and old cart and drop on my frame?


----------



## sleepr71 (May 13, 2012)

It would probably make more sense(read: be easier) to adapt the atv engine+gearbox to your golf-cart frame rather than trying to get a golf-cart bodymounted on an atv frame! I think it would be MUCH more enjoyable to have an atv engine that will rev up higher(more power+speed) than the lawn mower engine that comes on most carts. Then..you'd be searching for better brakes+suspension to keep up with the bigger h.p..Good luck.Sleepr71


----------



## 440Mopar (May 13, 2012)

I have started this same project and never got enough parts up to finish. I think it wold be the ultimate golf cart. it would run slow enough to do yard work and fast enough to long out run the steering with five gears. a plus is with a little sealing and some well run snorkling it would ford water with ease , unlike a belt driven cart .
 my idea is to mount the atv engines lower frame to the carts frame 
 then use the atv rear end and mount it to the swing arm of the cart and just build a drive shaft ,


----------



## rjcruiser (May 14, 2012)

I think you're better off taking a cart and putting a new engine in them.  I've seen some that have B&S 26 hp motors that have been borred over to push closer to 30+ hp out of them.  Them carts will fly.

Plus, you've got other issues...braking is a big one.

If you want more room/power, get a rhino or mule.


----------

